# Anyone have half a million? (Carparelli guitars)



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Let me just leave this here. 










Carparelli Guitars Online Shop


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Right


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Really? Seriously?

I thought you might get the whole company for a half mill.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That has got to be the most expensive paint job I have ever seen.

$1000.00 for the guitar and $499.000.00 for the paint job.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey guys, my brother can paint something 10x better and we'll only charge $400,000. Deal?


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

If it was signed by Jesus maybe...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

he's a Tele fan


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> he's a Tele fan


looking at the scale he's gotta be about 4' tall


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

They were shorter back in the day.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hand painted by Yoon. Right. Which Yoon? There are dozens of artists named Yoon. Wouldn't sell for that much if this particular Yoon was the Picasso of South Korea.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow. I thought that this shop bit the dust years ago. They'll always be "Dot on Shaft" to me


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

dmc69 said:


> Let me just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet Jebus, are they going for the televangelist market? Considering how much money they scam from the sheep who follow them they could easily afford that abomination.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

D'oh!!!!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry guys. Its not Jesus, its Ra-Ra-Rasputin, Russia's famous love machine. You can tell by the collar.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

He does look awfully white for someone from the middle east...


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Somebody's finger had a seizure on the zero button .


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> he's a Tele fan


THAT explains all the shit on Gibson threads!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This company is still in business?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Budda said:


> This company is still in business?


My thoughts exactly.

Maybe they had two of those guitars in stock. Sold one of them. The single sale has kept the company afloat all these years.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Is that guitar neck heavy? In that case that would make it a holy diver!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Well it is painted by Yoon...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

From their site:

*About Carparelli Guitars.* Carparelli is a Toronto-based company that makes guitars of exceptional sound, feel and design. Mike Carparelli, CEO and Chief Luthier at Carparelli Guitars, leads teams of master guitar builders in Canada, Germany and South Korea who are committed to producing electric and acoustic guitars whose quality dazzles even the most accomplished musicians. Carparelli’s goal is to offer people at all skill levels instruments that elevate their musical talent.

Has anybody actually seen or played one?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I played one or two, they were very meh. At or below MIM circa 2012 when I played one.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Brett Pearson said:


> He does look awfully white for someone from the middle east...


Sunblock.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2017)

Scottone said:


> Has anybody actually seen or played one?


I once jammed with one of Mike's distributors.
He had ~40 various guitars/basses with cases (and some older DOS's).
I thought that the build/finish quality was on par with other mid-range MIK guitars.
The electronics are also similar to mid-range MIK guitars (mini-pots, thin wiring etc).


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2017)

nkjanssen said:


> Didn't these guys used to be "Dot on my Shaft"?


Yes.
My understanding is that Mike bought them out.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

could be cool BUT I only go for expensive gits so this cheapo can stay where it is


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Brett Pearson said:


> He does look awfully white for someone from the middle east...


 well technically (  ), hes half from heaven, where everyone is white. 


awful looking guitar. Looks like one of those LP Specials the beer companies give away in promos.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Finish it off nicely with one of these: Christian Guitar Straps - Levy's Leathers


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2017)

Diablo said:


> well technically (  ), hes half from heaven, where everyone is white.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Yes.
> My understanding is that Mike bought them out.


Getting close here, but he was the founder and owner of Dot on your Shaft also, he morphed into Carparelli once Dot was, shall we say, defunct.

BTW that Carparelli script logo he uses on everything first appeared on a batch of custom Tele's I made for Dot back in 2008... when we were looking for something other that "Dot on someone's Shaft" to put on the headstock.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I used to visit the DOS store he had in his house in Barrie many years ago. I never did buy one of his guitars though...he didn't have the Jesus Les Pauls back then. He did have an sg though that had a photograph of a gorilla on it....lol....I suppose that is progress? It wasn't $500k though.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Imagine if somebody actually bought that guitar for that price and then tried to sell it on CL or kijiji - wonder what they would actually get for it...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2017)

Maybe if the neck was made from a section of the original crucifix?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS.

It's only $2,500 now. That's an incredible 99.5% off! It's almost FREEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Are you sure is not $250?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I just always found those DOS/Carparelli guitars overly blingy and garish. Could never go for one, no matter how well made they made it seem.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Scottone said:


> From their site:
> 
> *About Carparelli Guitars.* Carparelli is a Toronto-based company that makes guitars of exceptional sound, feel and design. Mike Carparelli, CEO and Chief Luthier at Carparelli Guitars, leads teams of master guitar builders in Canada, Germany and South Korea who are committed to producing electric and acoustic guitars whose quality dazzles even the most accomplished musicians. Carparelli’s goal is to offer people at all skill levels instruments that elevate their musical talent.
> 
> Has anybody actually seen or played one?


Pretty sure Mike is not a luthier. I remember having a few conversations with him when he was first putting together DOS. Firstly, he never played guitar and secondly could not tell you the difference between a six string and a bass. Never knew a thing about guitars as I remember. All the questions he asked me were basic questions about guitars and what people liked. He sent me one of the early ones to look over. The neck was so warped it was unplayable. Things seem to have gotten better but it's just not a brand that will ever go mainstream and the resale value is close to nil. He was a nice guy though, very friendly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

Brett Pearson said:


> He does look awfully white for someone from the middle east...


He's the holy ghost.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

*Spots on the penis*

*Most spots that you might find on your penis are likely to be completely harmless and may be just plain old dots on shaft.*











Men are often very worried when they find spots on their penises. In this article, we'll describe the different types of spots that you might find.

Penile spots are not usually a sign of anything very serious. But nearly always, it's good idea to show the spots to your GP, or (better) to a doctor at a genitourinary medicine (GUM) clinic.

Please bear in mind that most spots that you might find there are likely to be completely harmless. But some aren't!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Wow. I thought that this shop bit the dust years ago. They'll always be "Dot on Shaft" to me


They had a shop in town here a few years ago (was it the only one?). I remember wandering in there and there were piles of guitars that I thought weren't very good.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS.
> 
> It's only $2,500 now. That's an incredible 99.5% off! It's almost FREEEEEEEEEEE


That's the old Sears trick: mark things up by 100X, and then put it on 'sale' for only 10X more than it's worth. 

And look where that got Sears.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

There's a custom shop, apparently. You can see the guitars on the website ($2400CAD).

I find it funny that the pics of the instruments in the workshop don't show a spec of sawdust in, on, or around them. The floors are also immaculate. Does anyone know how they are made? Are they parts guitars that he puts together?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Good catch, Chuck.

All I see is electronics-type tools on the crib. And some hanging pre-built necks. And a pickup diagram hanging on the tool cabinet. Not much woodworking going on there, IMO.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a very similar custom shop but I charge way more for my shitty guitars.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey I want to join the shitty custom shop party. I offer custom shop services AKA hand (or foot) relicing. Send me your pristine guitars, let me kick it around my driveway a bit, and voila. $2000 relic guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The bottom line is DOS/Carparelli Guitars was and is rebranded MIK guitars. Many, many people have gone that route over the years. The main difference is he poured a ton of money into advertising and also tried to branch off into several different areas to build a rep. Concert promotion, endorsement deals, Mick Box from Uriah Heep being about as good as that got, massive saturation in Europe (not sure how that panned out) and a 10 fold increase in prices. Started out like all the rest in the $150 to $300 range and then all of a sudden jumped into the $1800 to $3000 range. I think at some point they started to use better known and higher quality producers in Korea as well as starting to use better components like Kluson etc. At this stage of the game with the upgraded components and relatively good quality on the guitars, they are most likely a nice product at $600 to $800 but no way are they a $2000 guitar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2017)

A friend has an early Arco and it plays/sounds good.


----------



## guitarzzan (Dec 8, 2011)

I bought a Carparelli Strat like guitar with these hand wound humbucker pickups by Carparelli. The guitar felt good, I liked it, got it for $800 total with a solid well built Carparelli hard shell case. The guitar had mother-of-pearl inlays along the fretboard, binding on both sides, tiger striped maple, looks really nice. Then the 1st, 2nd & 3rd frets started coming up and the high e string would get caught...needed some fret work. I complained to the guys I bought it from at this place called Tonestack...he offered to trade me a Fender Road Worn Strat...I seriously thought the guy was bullshitting me when he tolds me about Fender selling guitars that are beat up, paint wore off, scratched like a buckle scraped on the back for a zillion concerts...I ask him how old is the Fender...a seventy something? No, it's brand new? Brand new? That? Hmmm...anyway, he would not get it fixed nor would he refund me anything either...I was pissed. I end up e-mailing Mike Carparelli in north Toronto...a place called Vaughan (pardon the pun). Mike Carparelli tells me to call him collect in Vaughan Ontario. Mike asks me if I minded giving the guitar and HSC to a person, a sales rep from Carparelli, who happened to be going to a wedding north of my town, and if I met him at a Tim Horton's restautant near the highway, the guy would grab the guitar and take it with him ending up in Toronto by later that week. Well, long story less long, Mike fixed the frets, in fact gave it a once over, sends it back no charge wih 6 sets of strings, a Carparelli t-shirt. I still have the guitar, plays nice...A+ for Customer Service in my opinion. And just like any guitar manufacturer, there are some nice Carparelli guitars and some ones not so nice...hit & miss. I happen to love my Carparelli, especially under the circumstances and how Mike stepped up to the plate personally. Kudos to Mike Carparelli in my books.


----------

